# Pix of my new baby, Lucy =]



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

This is Lucy, my 3 month old baby girl! 
I have had her for a little over a month now,
so this will be her first Christmas.
She wouldn't stop squirming, so its a little
fuzzy but....
Enjoy!

[attachment=2:2o3t8ct6]lucy 2.jpg[/attachment:2o3t8ct6]
[attachment=1:2o3t8ct6]lucy 3.jpg[/attachment:2o3t8ct6]
[attachment=0:2o3t8ct6]lucy 8.jpg[/attachment:2o3t8ct6]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well Merry Christmas little Miss Lucy. You are an absolute angel!!!!! I hope your stocking is filled with hedgie goodies!!!!


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Adorbale  

I remember when mine what that size lol....they grow quickly so enjoy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  pics of this cute hedgie


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww Lucy is absolutely precious! She looks an awful lot like my little Miki! What mix is she? Meeks is Algerian/Salt & Pepper


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

seacanekb said:


> Awww Lucy is absolutely precious! She looks an awful lot like my little Miki! What mix is she? Meeks is Algerian/Salt & Pepper


Actually, I honestly don't know! I met her parents Holly and Burl, back 
when I picked her up from the breeder. They were both quite dark
..but I don't recall what colors they were. Algerian chocolate would be my guess.

She is quilling however, as we speak....
So we'll see!


----------



## seacanekb (Sep 17, 2009)

Katie_Cakes said:


> seacanekb said:
> 
> 
> > Awww Lucy is absolutely precious! She looks an awful lot like my little Miki! What mix is she? Meeks is Algerian/Salt & Pepper
> ...


Miki is too! Poor little girls. She had her first Aveeno Oatmeal bath yesterday, and it seemed to help her. I can't imagine quilling would be anything close to fun :/ People are telling me the same color situation, Algerian Chocolate with Miki. Either way, it doesn't matter to me as long as she's lovable


----------



## Katie_Cakes (Dec 6, 2009)

seacanekb said:


> Katie_Cakes said:
> 
> 
> > seacanekb said:
> ...


Yeah, Lucy's skin is getting pretty dry from it...good thing she loves the water!
Good luck with Miki =]


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

True salt and pepper hedgehogs are very very very rare and breeders don't sell them.


----------

